# Bf-109 through British Eyes



## Micdrow (Dec 4, 2007)

Combined these pages into one artile from here. Its on the Bf-109 through British Eyes.

Aircraft Pictures and Aviation Pictures from Flight Global - Aircraft Pictures and Aviation Pictures from Flight Global

Enjoy


----------



## HoHun (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Micdrow,

>Its on the Bf-109 through British Eyes.

Thanks a lot, this is really great stuff!

I didn't know before that the single-lever control was already introduced with the Me 109F.

Also interesting that the report points out the anomaly of maximum speed and maximum boost being achieved at different altitudes, which in my opinion indicatse either an experimental or an engine problem. 

As mentioned in the article, the British had experienced the same effect with a Me 110C before - according to Report E.A. M/55, this aircraft was equipped with DB601A engines, so I'd think an experimental problem is more likely than engine problems.

(In fact, the Me 110C tests resulted in much faster speeds than the German figures, so I'd say it looks more like a common error.)

Unfortunately, the overly high figure for the Me 110C is often reproduced in the literature, and the somewhat low figure for the Me 109F-2 has actually been used in wartime for a rough estimate of Me 109F-4 performance too and might occasionally be found in print, too.

I have tried to combine German data (from the official data sheet for the type - note that it was based on slightly different power settings than adopted for service aircraft though), British data from AIR 40/60 (apparently based on the same source the article you quoted) and the US Aircraft Evaluation Report USAAF No. 110 which was based on the British data and adds the Me 109F-4 estimate into one graph for easy comparison (see attachment).

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## HoHun (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi again,

>(see attachment)

Here it is. 

The "trackback" field and the "submit" button as arranged in just the same way as the "attachment" and "upload" controls on some other fora, so I tend to lose control sometimes 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------

